
Adam Curtis and the Secret History of Everything - subdane
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/30/magazine/adam-curtis-documentaries.html
======
subdane
“If you really want to know, it’s like a computer game, the archive. There are
different levels. Most people can only get to Level 1. I can get to Level 6.”

